# Array in String umwandeln



## Schaaaf (15. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Matrix und würde die gerne in einen String umwandeln, damit ich sehe, was darin steht.

Wie kann ich das machen?


----------



## eRaaaa (15. Feb 2011)

Schaaaf hat gesagt.:


> damit ich sehe, was darin steht.



toString() ? (sind wir wirklich noch beim Vector oder bei nem Array? --> Arrays.toString(..)  )
oder eben mit for/foreach drüber laufen und jedes Element einzeln ausgeben?


----------



## Schaaaf (15. Feb 2011)

Sorry, ist ein Array. Titel irgendwie verfehlt...

Habe es auf alle Fälle mit 
	
	
	
	





```
String test = MeinArray.toString();
```
 probiert, aber wenn ich es dann ausgeben lassen mit JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, test) kommen da nur merkwürdige zahlen und buchstaben.


----------



## eRaaaa (15. Feb 2011)

Ok und was ist mit den anderen Sachen die ich vorschlug? Arrays.toString(MeinArray); oder eben die Schleife?


----------



## Schaaaf (15. Feb 2011)

Bei Arrays.toString(MeinArray) sagt er mir, dass 
The method toString(long[]) in the type Arrays is not applicable for the arguments (MeinArray).


----------



## P@u1 (15. Feb 2011)

Dann überschreib in deiner MeinArray klasse einfach die toString methode
intern wirst du vermutlich ein array benutzen
dann machst du

```
public String toString()
{
  return Arrays.deepToString(internesArray);
}
```

falls es nicht klappt, poste mal bitte deine Klasse um die es geht.


----------



## Schaaaf (16. Feb 2011)

Danke, hat geklappt.


----------

